# Authorities: Virginia farmer holds goat thief at gunpoint



## BackyardCowboy (Aug 27, 2014)

https://apnews.com/485d5f5cd8f788f5...low&utm_source=Twitter&utm_medium=AP_Oddities


----------



## Cypher (May 17, 2017)

I was in MEDDAC

It would take a hell of a man to stoop low enough to steal somebody else's goat


----------



## aarondhgraham (Mar 17, 2011)

Maybe he was just looking for a girlfriend.

.


----------



## BackyardCowboy (Aug 27, 2014)

aarondhgraham said:


> Maybe he was just looking for a girlfriend.
> 
> .


That's just Baaaaaa-a-a-a-aa-D


----------

